# Still stressing about size



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry for bringing this up again, but I need some advice/opinions!

Brooklyn got his rabies shots this weekend and the vet freaked me out a little.
We choose them because they had great reviews on Yelp and everyone there seems pretty nice so far.

They weighted him again and this time (Sept 28th) he was 11.3 lbs (18 weeks if I did the math right), he was born May 25th. His weight at 8 weeks was 5.4 lbs.
He was 9.4lbs on Sep. 7th.

His mom is 10lbs and his dad 20lbs.

She estimated him to be at LEAST 25 lbs this time (the last time she said 20lbs)!

Could that be right? - I looked through some threads and saw some people with similar weights at his age and their adult weight was 17-18lb...

She also said we should feed him 1 1/2 - 2 cups a day now.

Is that too much?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

it is strange that a breeder would breed 10 lb. dam with 20 or 25lb sire. Usually they breed dogs of aprioximately same weight. You will certainly have a big boy. Roki was 4.8 lb at nine weeks and now (almost four years old) he is a bit less than 15 lb. But he is very lean dog with lot of muscles. 

Two cups of food for a hav puppy? That seems way too much! Better way to calculate quantity of food is by callories. Just google "calorie calculator for dogs", read the caloric value on food bag and you will get the right amount. 
Overfeeding is bad, even to puppies. The best tes i sto run your finger over Brooklyns ribcage. You should feel his ribs as if you are running your fingers over washboard. If you do not feel ribs he is overweight and that mihgt be the answer to your question


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

He will definitely get that big if he's eating 2 cups of food a day! That's about twice what he needs. Especially if he's getting training treats or other snacks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

He is getting a little more than 1 cup a day plus treats, 2 kongs so that it equals 1 1/2 cups a day.
He doesn't even want more food, but our vet thinks we should feed him more.
I can feel the ribs just fine, I don't think he is too skinny (but the vet thinks he is lean)

Do you guys think 17-18lbs is a realistic adult weight for him?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> He is getting a little more than 1 cup a day plus treats, 2 kongs so that it equals 1 1/2 cups a day.
> He doesn't even want more food, but our vet thinks we should feed him more.
> I can feel the ribs just fine, I don't think he is too skinny (but the vet thinks he is lean)
> 
> Do you guys think 17-18lbs is a realistic adult weight for him?


Lean is good, IMO, though you don't want him skinny. It's fine to be able to feel the ribs, but there should be a layer of flesh over the backbone and the hips. Can you feel them sticking out at all? If so, he probably needs more food. If not, he's probably fine. But there's a HUGE difference between 1 cup and 2 cups. If you feel he's too thin, try increasing his food just a LITTLE at first.

As far as his eventual size is concerned, what difference does it make? He's yours now, I'm sure you're in love with him, and you don't intend to show him. It just means more dog to love.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with the others. That's way too much food! My guys eat about 325 calories in food. They also get a few small treats and a cracker daily. I give them a bone maybe once a week. You should also be able to feel his backbone and you should be able to see his waist from the side and top view. 

I should also add that my guys get a lot of exercise. For example this am they got 35 min walk, this afternoon they will get a 15-20 min and after work they will walk another 30-45 min.

PS. My boys are 15 and 16 lbs


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I need to caveat my response by saying I'm not an expert and my opinions is more common sense than authoritative.

1. Weight is relative to length, height and bone mass.

2. Quantity of food dependent upon activity level, metabolism and weight.

3. If you have doubts about your Vet, there's nothing wrong with seeking a second opinion. If the second Vet corroborates your Vet's opinion, then you can feel better about your Vet's advice.


My comments are meant to highlight that we don't know if 17-18 pounds is a realistic weight for him unless we see him, and we don't know if the quantity your feeding him is adequate unless we know his activity level etc. His weight and food quantity might be higher than the norm, but both you and your Vet indicate that he is lean. Lean can be either good or bad depending upon whether it's lean as in "scrawny (bad)" or lean as in "Jessica Alba is lean (good - very good  )

If you trust your Vet, follow the advice. If you have doubts, seek a second opinion.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

He looked skinny after his bath, and she asked us if we could see the ribs...
But nope, I can feel his ribs a little, but not too much.
I can feel his shoulder bones but that's about it!
He went from 9.4 to 11.3 in 3 weeks, and she still thinks were not feeding enough!?

Thank you guys for you advice  , I will keep his food at 1 cup with treats! And not increase to 2 cups!

I think the size is an issue because we signed a pretty long lease and our apartment building just allows dogs up to 20lbs. With the breeder saying he would be 13-15, with the max of 17lbs.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll just stick my 2 cents in as a person who has a condo in Florida with the same kind of rules --they are not that careful! No one is gonna come around and weigh your dog! And because our dogs can get kind of shaggy, you can always say he looks big but it's just hair. Don't sweat it. Enjoy your dog and stop worrying.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you will be fine even if he gets bigger than 20 lbs. He is a toy breed and that's probably what the apartment complex wants. He might get wider but not to tall

I also bought a dog scale. It's really helpful in maintaining their weights. I can also tell if my dog walker is slacking one week my guys gained a pound and she admitted to not walking them because Fred was being stubborn on a leash. He is a pistol!

Good luck! I'm sure you will find the right amount to feed.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, I hope so too! I heard from other dog owners in our building that they actually require a form from the vet once a year with breeds, vaccines and weight.

Maybe he stops growing early because he already looks very mature compared to other puppies his age.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, ya, he's going to be a big boy!! Just make sure he stays active and don't over feed!!
My hav was 3.5 lbs at 14 weeks!! lol She's a light weight at 10.5 lbs at 3 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack gets a cup a day. He is 17-18 lbs. I actually am thinking of reducing his intake a bit because he is getting a little too solid if you know what I mean.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I agree with the others. That's way too much food! My guys eat about 325 calories in food. They also get a few small treats and a cracker daily. I give them a bone maybe once a week. You should also be able to feel his backbone and you should be able to see his waist from the side and top view.
> 
> I should also add that my guys get a lot of exercise. For example this am they got 35 min walk, this afternoon they will get a 15-20 min and after work they will walk another 30-45 min.
> 
> PS. My boys are 15 and 16 lbs


Yes, it's hard to describe the back bone and hips thing. You should definitely be able to feel them, but they shouldn't stick up when the dog is wet.


----------

